# Substrate set up for heavy planting in long shallow tank



## Andy265 (20 Feb 2022)

Hi i am at the planning stage for my 6ft shallow set up, how would people recommend that i set up the substrate my idea was to do a layer of course gravel in mesh media bags and build up areas that i want then cover with either planted soil,  potting compost or similar and then cap that with swimming pool sand
Obviously it is a large footprint tank to cover so trying to keep cost down but want to try and avoid any issues that involve me pulling it apart again at a later date.

What would be the best cheapest way to do the plant soil ? aquarium soil or potting compost ? Could i run into issues using the potting compost due to the amount needed and excessive nutrients?
Is swimming pool sand sufficient to cap the planted soil ? Am thinking a school of corydora so want a light substrate to stop any harm to them.

Thanks


----------



## Konsa (20 Feb 2022)

Hi
I like to use moler clay as a bulk to build my substrate  instead of gravel ,it yields good results  and doesn't break down. You can mix it with aquasoil too if you want or put some (light sprinkle)Osmocote under it to give it some nutrients.It is light and will find its way up if you don't bag it or separate it with mesh tho.
This is what I use from P@H for £13 ish a pop.




Regards Konstantin


----------



## Andy265 (20 Feb 2022)

Sounds good, if you mix the soil and moler clay in bags would you just cap it all with pool sand ?


----------



## Konsa (20 Feb 2022)

Yes you can do that if sand is the look you are after or just aqua soil on top....I personally tend to plant very heavy so no open spaces for sand. Can't help it ,just keep sticking plants in whereever I can fit.lol
Regards Konstantin


----------



## dean (5 Mar 2022)

I’ve just been looking for molar clay, it use to be available at Tesco but they have discontinued that cat litter. I’ve spoken to customer services at PAH who assure me this is 100% clay with no additives or perfumes and at £5.49 for 15 litres isn’t a bad price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (5 Mar 2022)

Hi all,


dean said:


> I’ve just been looking for molar clay,


That one isn't moler clay, it is a clumping Fuller's earth based one, and likely to make a horrible mess.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## Konsa (5 Mar 2022)

dean said:


> I’ve just been looking for molar clay, it use to be available at Tesco but they have discontinued that cat litter. I’ve spoken to customer services at PAH who assure me this is 100% clay with no additives or perfumes and at £5.49 for 15 litres isn’t a bad price
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Dean
P@H have it.
I use it in my large tank and my bonsai trees.
Holds shape very well but is a bit coarse .
Thats the one.



Kaizen bonsai used to have danish pink (Moler clay  different name ) with smaller grain but not sure if its in stock now or what is the price .
Its under media straight category in shop.
Just had a look.They have it 14l for 12 ish quid plus delivery  they also have crushed lava rock if you need some to play with different substrate structure. 

Regards Konstantin


----------



## dean (5 Mar 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That one isn't moler clay, it is a clumping Fuller's earth based one, and likely to make a horrible mess.
> 
> Cheers Darrel



How did you find that out ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maf 2500 (5 Mar 2022)

dean said:


> How did you find that out ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It says clumping on the bag. The ones that are good to use are non-clumping by nature as the grains are hard and discrete.

Fuller's earth is a very different type of clay to the hard baked ones that are useful for us.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Mar 2022)

Hi all,


dean said:


> How did you find that out ?





Maf 2500 said:


> It says clumping on the bag.


Yes. from the bag picture. It is either <"calcium, or sodium, bentonite">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (6 Mar 2022)

Most pond shops sell bags of filter lava, chunks of pumice in different sizes. This stuff is easy to pile up and stay in place and never collapses on itself it doesn't need a mesh bag etc.


----------



## dean (6 Mar 2022)

zozo said:


> Most pond shops sell bags of filter lava, chunks of pumice in different sizes. This stuff is easy to pile up and stay in place and never collapses on itself it doesn't need a mesh bag etc.



It’s not that common here in the UK  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (6 Mar 2022)

Thanks for putting me straight 
Today I’ve been and bought the kitty friend one from PAH £15.99 for 30 litres to play with in some experimental emersed setups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (6 Mar 2022)

dean said:


> It’s not that common here in the UK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't know that, I thought it was pretty common over the world...


----------

